# Shark fishing from surf Kure/Fort Fisher/CB labor day?



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

We're going there Labor Day weekend, I've fished the surf there everywhere, for 20+ years, lived in Wilmington for a while. I've been putting together my surf shark fishing gear last few years, but never tried it out. 

Are any of these spots worth trying a nighttime setup for sharks, paddling out baits at this time of year? Most of the sharks you hear about taken from surf seem to be from Outer Banks, however I have actually seen 4-5 foot sharks in close at Fort Fisher in the fall.
Thanks!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I fished the Kure Beach pier last Saturday. I fished just past the cleaning tables at low tide. 3 different times during the day I saw a very large shark (over 7 feet) swim past me toward the breakers. It hung out in the wash for a while and then turned and went back toward the end of the pier. The last time I saw it it was swimming toward the breakers again and I never saw it go back. I assumed it was waiting on someone to clean fish on the pier. There were people all in the water and I guarantee it came within 5 yards from a swimmer. I thought about hollering for them to go in some but I figured they would think I was crazy and call the cops. No one got bit while I was there. They are a common site in that area.

I have fished just north of the KB pier at night and had good luck in doing so. 

I always fish at Fort Fisher for sharks these days. We paddle out baits and have had excellent luck in the past. We generally start shark fishing in the middle of August. That is when we have the best luck. From August until early November. We always paddle baits out in the daylight. I don't have enough nerve to do it at night or let my son do it at night. I would paddle a few baits out just before dark and wait. Or learn to cast those big Penns and put the bait just past the breakers.

Darin


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks! How is the Fort Fisher sand for driving on holiday weekends? Last time I did CB in our 4x4 on Memorial Day the sand was so loose & churned up right at the ramp we got stuck on exiting the ramp (although somebody helped us out). We'll be stuck in my wife's range rover, with short sidewalls that keep me from airing down. It does fine on sand but the really loose stuff can be a challenge.
I'm thinking of sticking to the beach in front of our hotel at CB (which was why I was thinking of night fishing).


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It is always loose at the crossover. And it is uphill. I always air down and have never had a problem. If there is traffic in the crossover I will wait until nobody is coming and take off. I don't slow down. I just go steady until I am on the beach. If you start to spin stop and back up before you bottomed out. 

The last time I fished the Fort I casted a whiting head past the breakers and had 3 runs. I did manage to get a 4 ft black tip to the beach on drum tackle. I am sure you will do fine on the surf at night pretty much anywhere. If you are going to yak a bait out take it out right before dark. Unless you don't mind taking one out in the dark.

Good luck!!

Darin


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

I will be on the beach at Fort Fisher tomorrow (Sunday) doing some shark fishing. I'll be in a grey crew cab Nissan Titan with deer antlers wired to the grille haha. I have a new shark reel to try out (Daiwa Sealine SHA50) with over 600 yards of line. I was there two weeks ago and landed my biggest shark yet, a fat blacktip about 6' long, maybe a little shy of 100 pounds. I'm still working to break triple digits. There was decent bait in the water then, including some finger mullet. The blacktip and two other smaller lemons fell to chunks of ladyfish. I'm hoping I can catch a small ray for bait.


----------

